# Sex of chicks



## Kokoschicks

How old until you can tell the sex of chicks.


----------



## BigECart

Kokoschicks said:


> How old until you can tell the sex of chicks.


There are different ways to tell - feather shape, comb size/color, etc. Easier when you have a couple, then you can see differences between the cockerels and the pullets. The reason I thought your lavenders are cockerels was their bright red combs. But, I'm a newbie myself so could be wrong. Maybe get some better pics of each bird and post them - hopefully one of the experts will chime in.


----------



## Kokoschicks

Any idea of the sex of this chick?


----------



## BigECart

Kokoschicks said:


> Any idea of the sex of this chick?


There's a lot of red on that comb. Was it in a straight run or sold as a pullet?


----------



## piglett

looks like a BOY


----------



## fuzziebutt

You can try this:


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I think some breeds are easier to tell than others. My dark brahma had me guessing forever. I still think she's a failed rooster! She acts it! On the other hand when I brought home my last Seramas they were 7-8 weeks old and blatantly obvious. Now I have two Serama chicks that are three weeks old and I have had a strong suspicion since week two that one of them is a roo....


----------



## kbmom7

The people at Atwoods (farming store) told me that when you turn a chick upside down in your hand if it struggles to get up it is a boy and if it lays still it is a girl. My dad had already sexed my 1 week old chicks by the wing feathers as in the picture above and when I applied the technique I described they all turned out just like my dad said. It is weird that the girls will just lay upside down in your hand so docile and look at you, LOL!


----------



## robopetz

Will all these techniques work on a silkie bantam too?


----------



## Willy

If you can go just by attitude, I've got a week old banty rooster. He don't back up from no other chick and is already strutting about.


----------



## Marthab53

Kokoschicks said:


> Any idea of the sex of this chick?
> 
> View attachment 2391


 Oh Yes that is a little Rooster.


----------



## Kokoschicks

Oh boy! Haha thanks


----------



## Kokoschicks

All of my chicks are bantam chicken and their about 4 weeks old. How old until I can put them in with my other chickens?


----------



## piglett

Kokoschicks said:


> All of my chicks are bantam chicken and their about 4 weeks old. How old until I can put them in with my other chickens?


most people wait till they are about 8 weeks old then they add the younger ones at night. there will be some pecking for a few days then they will all be fine together

got any pics of the little ones ??


----------



## Kokoschicks

Any idea the breed of these?


----------



## piglett

not sure on the breed Koko but i would say you have 1 roo & msybe 2 girls there
they kind of look like my black orpingtons when they were that age


----------



## Kokoschicks

Yeah they look very similar. The only thing I know Is that their a bantam breed


----------



## Kokoschicks

piglett said:


> not sure on the breed Koko but i would say you have 1 roo & msybe 2 girls there
> they kind of look like my black orpingtons when they were that age


How old were yours in that picture? ??


----------



## jewelreja

Yes, this is usually separate from the breeding and comb type. You can tell by the growing region, as well as some of their feathers. My daughter is usually associated with a single comb or by a month so that you can tell. 6 weeks is usually blatantly obvious.

And watch their attitude, the way you choose to walk a little lift and they interact in their roosters out of the can.

It takes longer for me not to tell birds with rose Combs.


----------



## DansChickens

If the breed you own has rise combs for roosters and the hens have regular combs or pea comb then u can tell Ina bout 2 weeks


----------



## grgfishkeeper

Kokoschicks said:


> Any idea the breed of these?


How many toes beileve it or not they look like my cochin silkie crosses darker almost blackish red comb with 5 toes ... only difference i can see is they have no feathers on there feet like mine


----------



## Kokoschicks

They all have 4 toes. No feathers on their feet and they have very long feathers on their wings.


----------



## piglett

Kokoschicks said:


> How old were yours in that picture? ??


 i think they were about 10 weeks old in that pic
orpingtons can also be bantys


----------



## Kokoschicks

Yeah so maybe that's a possibility then! I hope their atleast a good breed!


----------

